

Former Microsoft employee is 'fixing' Windows 8 - meow
http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2012/03/14/former-microsoft-employee-is-fixing-windows-8/

======
pedalpete
Looks like he's probably got too many hits, here's the google cache update
today.
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:6Ja4qtJ...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:6Ja4qtJoUjAJ:www.fixingwindows8.com/+fixing+windows+8&cd=8&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ca)

------
nextparadigms
This story was covered by Fox News? Really?

